# The Newest Guitar Magazine



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I stole this from elsewhere but I think it is a great hoot, er magazine. Which article did you find the most interesting?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I stole this from elsewhere but I think it is a great hoot, er magazine. Which article did you find the most interesting?


was it from the random #9632 thread #9632?

#9632


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2019)

I was about to post the same thing.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

saved one from years back . not sure where i found it ....


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

"I do not read magazines, whichever they are, whoever writes them" D.T.
O.K. maybe this is fake citation, but he and I mean it anyway. ;-)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> View attachment 242454
> saved one from years back . not sure where i found it ....


I have been faithfully following the advice given in this article since it appeared in January 2012.

I am getting a little better.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have so many guitar magazines. Some I haven’t even read. I just don’t buy them anymore. More money to put towards my PRS S2!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> I have been faithfully following the advice given in this article since it appeared in January 2012.
> 
> I am getting a little better.
> View attachment 242660


"The heart is treacherous. Who can know it?"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> "The heart is treacherous. Who can know it?"


????


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> ????


Read the quote from my post. He said he is getting better with less practice. That is fooling ourselves, thus, a treacherous heart.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> He said he is getting better with _less practice_. That is fooling ourselves, thus, a treacherous heart.


I interpret: "Less practice" does not mean "No practice"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Read the quote from my post. He said he is getting better with less practice. That is fooling ourselves, thus, a treacherous heart.


Not necessarily. Have you ever practiced a song until your fingers were literally aching but just couldn’t get it to sound perfect? Then, you don’t practice that song for a couple of days. Then you pick up where you left off and you sound amazing and as pretty close to perfect as you can. This has happened to me quite a few times over the years.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Read the quote from my post. He said he is getting better with less practice. That is fooling ourselves, thus, a treacherous heart.


If you practice properly you sure can get a lot better with less practice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> If you practice properly you sure can get a lot better with less practice.


Nominated for the "2019 Best Advice in a GC Forum Thread" award. Seriously!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> If you practice properly you sure can get a lot better with less practice.


Very true.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Not necessarily. Have you ever practiced a song until your fingers were literally aching but just couldn’t get it to sound perfect? Then, you don’t practice that song for a couple of days. Then you pick up where you left off and you sound amazing and as pretty close to perfect as you can. This has happened to me quite a few times over the years.


Well, there is some truth to that. Studies show that we are at best, 70% efficient when we are mad or frustrated. No doubt we have all been frustrated when trying to learn something new and that will have an effect on how we learn. Coming back fresh at something can make something easy when it was very difficult when we were upset or frustrated with ourselves.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Studies show that 80% of statistics are made up on the spot.


F'rinstance, I just made up that '80%'. It's more like 98% (I just made that one up, too).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, there is some truth to that. Studies show that we are at best, 70% efficient when we are mad or frustrated. No doubt we have all been frustrated when trying to learn something new and that will have an effect on how we learn. Coming back fresh at something can make something easy when it was very difficult when we were upset or frustrated with ourselves.


It’s really weird as I no longer get frustrated trying to learn things. I look at this way, it took me three months to learn Stairway. I figure if I can learn that, I can do anything I set my mind to. Learning STH was a huge turning point for me. Learning takes perseverance and patience and a lot of ppl lack these necessary skills therefore they stagnate instead of progress. A lot of ppl never challenge themselves. They’re comfortable knowing what they know but we all realize that never adds up to growth as a guitar player!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> It’s really weird as I no longer get frustrated trying to learn things. I look at this way, it took me three months to learn Stairway. I figure if I can learn that, I can do anything I set my mind to. Learning STH was a huge turning point for me. Learning takes perseverance and patience and a lot of ppl lack these necessary skills therefore they stagnate instead of progress. A lot of ppl never challenge themselves. They’re comfortable knowing what they know but we all realize that never adds up to growth as a guitar player!


You have a good attitude there Lola!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> You have a good attitude there Lola!


Thank you. It’s taken me a while to come to this kind of mindset. It works though. I can do anything I set my mind to and so can anyone else. 

I saw a former band member playing STH and made my mind up right there and then that I would learn this song and I did.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

But......if you are addicted and obsessed with your guitar it’s never practice because it just so much damned fun playing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Studies show that 80% of statistics are made up on the spot.
> 
> 
> F'rinstance, I just made up that '80%'. It's more like 98% (I just made that one up, too).


Smart *ss! Lmao


----------

